# Do you bleed after pinning?



## Impulses (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey guys, Im not 100% sure if this is the appropriate section, but Im curious to know how many of you bleed (more than a drop or two) after pinning.

Im in the 8th week of my second cycle of ED pinning, so Ive pinned enough to start to get a hang of it, and it seems the general census is that if you bleed you've hit a vein. Well 8/10 times that I pin Ill get a steady flow of blood coming out (ill use an alcohol swap to stop it of course) 

Curious to see if this happens to others as well. Also, Ive had a good buddy of mine do a few pins for me, and the same thing happened, although I rarely get more than a drop or two in glute shots. 

I dont think I've actually been hitting a vein, since Ive been pinning tren and in the 8 weeks ive only had one minor case of 'tren cough' and oddly enough that was one of the pins that had no blood. 

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## losieloos (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you pull back on the plunger to see if any blood comes up the syringe when its in your body? Also it could be that your pulling out to fast, talk to GK about that he is known to "pull out" too fast, maybe that's why he's wife hates him...he's like a one minute man.


----------



## username1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I bleed a little most of the time, you are inserting a sharp object into your body and piercing your skin after all. Probably hit a capillary or something. I rarely not bleed but usually its a couple drops or something quickly swab with alcohol and put a band aid on. I haven't yet hit a vein and had a stream of blood shoot out like some have.


----------



## username1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have had steady flows also where I have to quickly put an alcohol pad on it and it gets pretty much soaked in blood. It doesn't happen too often but occasionally. What size pins and how much oil are you injecting? I use slin pins and inject quads or delts.


----------



## JM750 (Jul 14, 2013)

Only some times.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 14, 2013)

3  out of 10 pins I bleed....like a  bitch on her period.  and gear.drips out at times.  
pob has a thread with bleeders.


----------



## RedLang (Jul 14, 2013)

Every 1/10 for me. I found Z tracking stops this 99% of the time. 

I always hated seeing wasted man juice.


----------



## creekrat (Jul 14, 2013)

What is your site rotation and what is your pin size for each location?  On occasion i bleed a little when pinning quads.  After injecting i always leave the pin in for about 10 seconds and pull it out very slowly.


----------



## Jada (Jul 14, 2013)

What this brother said ^^^  once I pin I wait 30 sec to pull out, most of the time I dont bleed.


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2013)

Occasionally I'll get a bleeder.  I use 25g pin.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2013)

ive had perfect pins mostly but now and then i get a squirter..When i pull the needle out sometimes there will be blood all over the floor.This only happened a few times


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2013)

When my BP is high I tend to bleed more than usual. Start monitoring your BP bro.


----------



## ccpro (Jul 14, 2013)

Rarely, I use 23 g and push real slow and then pull it halfway out for a moment....then withdraw.  I hardly get any blood?


----------



## gothis (Jul 14, 2013)

21 or 22.gage I bleed most times


----------



## Impulses (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply I hit the gym after making this thread. I pin with a 25g needle and I used to aspirate at first, but stopped since I feel that I cant seem to hold the pin still and aspirate with one hand, so it moves around and makes aspirating pointless.

I pin ED and rotate between glutes, quads, and delts. I pin 1.75cc mon and thurs in glutes, all pins in delts and quads are .75cc. Quads get some blood too, but delts are the most frequent/most blood. Ive also had blood squirt out of my delt once.

Ive also leave the pin in for around 10 seconds before pulling it out, and I had always heard it was best to pull it out moderately quickly, so thats what I do.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2013)

gothis said:


> 21 or 22.gage I bleed most times



use a smaller gauge,less scaring


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> When my BP is high I tend to bleed more than usual. Start monitoring your BP bro.



also hes on tren.  it makes more blood like EQ.


----------



## goodfella (Jul 14, 2013)

Start aspirating (pull back on syringe flangies) to check for blood. If no blood and you see bubbles, your not in a vein. 

On occasion in my thighs, i'll usually get a lil drop or two of blood, but that's it and is typical for me. Holding pressure on the site for 30 seconds will usually form a solid clot stopping the bleeding.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2013)

I bleed sometimes,mostly from my hip ifi hit a blood vessel,blood squirts across the room lol,but mostly I don't,just a little spot


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 14, 2013)

tren made be spout like a fountain


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 14, 2013)

Only once out of two cycles It shot out all over the floor


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 14, 2013)

I love squirting <3


----------



## petesmith78 (Jul 14, 2013)

I will bleed approximately 20% of the time. I always aspirate, and I always wait 15-20 seconds to remove the needle after injecting.


----------



## conan (Jul 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> When my BP is high I tend to bleed more than usual. Start monitoring your BP bro.



I agree with this.  I usually bleed more when I am on tren, which has a tendency to boost my BP quite a bit.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jul 14, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Occasionally I'll get a bleeder.  I use 25g pin.



Same here. I usually never bleed if I shoot in the glutes with a 23g, however I do pin quads and shoulders with a 25g and get occasional bleeding.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 14, 2013)

When i injected into my armpit i was bleeding for a while


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 14, 2013)

Only occasionally and only if in quad


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

I bleed very rarely. I have had times where blood actually squirted from my leg like a squirt gun. It's weird when this happens but yet it brings a slight smile to my face every time. You don't get to see something like that very often.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 16, 2013)

Bleed at least half the time. Because I'm small and full of veins.


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2013)

I Ain't Got Time to Bleed.


----------



## petesmith78 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I Ain't Got Time to Bleed.
> 
> 
> All-time great line!


----------



## Epic_Ed (Jul 16, 2013)

I was pinning a couple of years ago -- 25g needle in my quad.  Aspirated as usual and was good to go for the plunge.  Pulled it out and a thin, narrow red thread came out of my leg with the needle.  I looked at it completely bewildered wondering how the fuck did I get red thread in my....OHHHH!  That's blood!   lol  It was shooting out about three feet and looked like a solid thread.  Until it hit the carpet, of course.  That was a mess...

I always pin my quads and rotate between the two.  I prefer longer esters so I don't have to pin as frequently but if you're going to pin your quads keep in mind the outer side of your quad about mid way between your knee and hip is the sweet spot.  That area is much less dense with veins and nerve endings.  ALWAYS aspirate.  You'll only inject into a vein once before aspirating becomes more of a religious habit than Muslims hitting a prayer rug and facing west.  It's not unusual to poke through veins on your way in and then nick them pulling the needle back out.  A little blood is no big deal and doesn't mean you did anything wrong.  If you fucked up and injected into a vein, you'll know it.


----------



## SwoleNinja (Jul 28, 2013)

Glutes seem to bleed sometimes just a drop or two. My quads seem to never really bleed maybe on occasion. My delts however bleed most of the time and I've had one squirter.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 28, 2013)

Had a not e squirter the other day. Pulled the needle out of my felt and... fountain o' blood. It's always a surprise.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 29, 2013)

25g currently. Most had been a few drops of blood which subsided within 30 seconds.


----------

